# Dr. chronic is the man



## supergator (Jul 12, 2006)

just got my order today only to see that he sent me ten extra Kaya's Jilly Beans. I've never heard of em before but hey there free, I would'nt mind if they were radish beans, hahaha. The order only took five days. I recommend the doc.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

supergator said:
			
		

> just got my order today only to see that he sent me ten extra Kaya's Jilly Beans. I've never heard of em before but hey there free, I would'nt mind if they were radish beans, hahaha. The order only took five days. I recommend the doc.


*That's great news supergator. It's always great news when you get your beans. Now you gotta get them babies growing. Good luck man. *


----------



## supergator (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks tbg, I got white widow and snow white to start my first grow. I've read that the white strains are somewhat difficult, but I think I'll do alright. Maybe I'll start a grow journal, although I'm a little nervous about posting. We'll see......


----------



## Fiction (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh the Dr. does u good..got mine in 1 week.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 12, 2006)

+1 for the Dr.


----------



## Marywanna (Jul 13, 2006)

just sent money in today for Doc. Chronic


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 13, 2006)

He has the largest selection and you get a free pack of seeds with every order. No matter what its 2 for 1 so with that alone its the best deal fastest delievery and no chance to futile competition.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 13, 2006)

hey supergator, 

Did you send cash or credit card? Im a little skeptical about using my card, but I need some white widow and super haze seeds pronto . Oh my god, have you guyz seen super haze? IM IN LOVE!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 13, 2006)

I used my card, no biggie IMO...


----------



## supergator (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah, cc order. I would be just as nervous sending a money order. Cc order is much faster but I don't know how much safer????


----------



## Mutt (Jul 14, 2006)

A money order is the same as cash. no name attached unless you put your name on it. but with cash there is no control who can take it. Money Order can only be cashed by you (if you keep the reciept) or by the receiver. The money order # can be tracked, but there is no name attached to it like a CC.


----------



## Marywanna (Jul 14, 2006)

I sent in money and all i did was put the money in a envelope and put a peice of paper with my order number on it.


----------



## Dr Chronic (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks for the kind words brothers n sisters


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 20, 2006)

Dr Chronic said:
			
		

> thanks for the kind words brothers n sisters


*Whats up Doc. May i be the first to say i love your signature and that Troublemaker sure does sound great.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 20, 2006)

I second that TBG . Glad to see you on here Doc.


----------



## cat_tail (Aug 20, 2006)

Dr Chronic said:
			
		

> thanks for the kind words brothers n sisters


I, personally, have never ordered seeds before, but after seeing what you have to offer, I'd say that you are the s#*t! Hope to recieve my first order soon! thanx a lot.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad to hear you got yer meat gator, thx for sharing

Ive used cash and money order, if ya send cash, send it express post, cost more , gets there in a day or two and is ussually resealed in a thicker cardboard envelope. pretty much impossible to get stolen, pay a lil extra so they have to sign for it.  For money order, I will send it normal mail, cuz only shipper and reciever can cash it.  I ALSO SUGGEST TO ORDER IN COUNTRY.  Last week my overseas shipment was stopped at customs, and yes I got a letter.  This day an age if you think they dont look at every single thing coming into a country from another country then your wrong.....and i was kinda stupid for not givin that too much thought.  Also order one at a time, see how reliable the service, customs if its used and your new seedbank is.  I found a kick azz place and fast service, they offer speedmail for an extra ten bucks, was on the other side of country, i speedmail to them on a mon morning and got wed afternoon.....http://www.hempdepot.ca..they have a 4.5 rating on seedbank

check this site...all companies are really one i think, just in case you wonder like i did.  THEY HAVE SO MANY STRAINS IT WILL MAKE YOUR MOUTH WATER, and then of course with all the great choices you might not be sure of what ya want to do next and then you will be back here asking more questions....heheh...like me hahaha, I kept simple though and took their white russian for 45 duks, which is now sprouted, all ten.....me love them long time.............


----------



## ROOR (Aug 21, 2006)

link mistyped


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 22, 2006)

www.hempdepot.ca


----------



## lefty (Sep 16, 2006)

i ordered from the docand he was very stealth, quality,and very fast.he also through in a kush mix(10) for free. cant beat that. so far hes the best....lefty


----------

